# Ordered iPod Touch!



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

So, I got a little cash ahead and after looking at, thinking about, lusting after the new iPod Touch, I broke down over the weekend and ordered a 64GB from Best Buy on line. It should get here tomorrow. I sure hope that I won't be sorry. 

For those of you who have the 4th gen, what is going to wow me the most when it gets here?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

The retina display!  So crisp and clear!


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

It's really sleek.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I agree, the display is awesome! If you like gaming at all, check out the Epic Citadel demo. I had fun last night Face-Timing my son on his new iPod (is that going to be a new verb now, you think? Face Timing?) I love the Face Time app!


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't have the brand new one but the previous one and I love it.  I'd love to buy the brand new one, but my Touch is only ~5 months old as it is.  Not sure I can convince DH to let me buy another one already.  Heehee.  

Do you have a previous version Touch right now, or is this your first entry into the Touch arena?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

There's another thread on the new Touch, still trying to find the perfect case or sleeve... may end up ordering the Oberon Smartphone Sleeve, but gotta wait for cash.

Also put a 3rd gen matte screen protector on it because it's a fingerprint magnet, but boy did it really ruin the retina's beautiful display! I'm torn because I really liked the display, but hated having to constantly wipe my fingerprints off of it. I'm really hoping someone will release an optically transparent screen protector soon...


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry to take so long to report back on my new touch. It came last Tuesday and I had to go out of town for business. Took the iPad and the Touch but neither one could connect using the free airport wifi. What's with that? I turned the wifi on, it found the airport connection, put the little symbol on the right hand top but when I tried to launch an app like Safari or the app store, message stated that it was not connected to the internet. Happened with both devises. Worked fine when I got home last last and connected to my home network.

Love the display, the sleek size, the 64 GB storage. I  have the 3rd gen also. (Need to sell it!) Transfer of data was flawless when I named the new iPod the same as the previous one and restored it from the backup. Calendar and contacts moved over plus all the apps in their folders. Loved that. Don't like that the game thingy can't be deleted - I just don't think I need that.

Cover issues - I can't find one. Put a silicone case on with screen protector and have it in a Golla pouch but I really prefer a folio case. I mostly use it for business - calendar, contacts, password keeper, shopping list, etc. If I need to use the camera, I can take it out of the case. I really like Incase or Belkin but haven't found anything yet. Screen protector sucks and I'll probably take it off soon.

Love it and am very glad I upgraded!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I just ordered two different cases and some screen protectors for my sons' new iTouches. One got a  hard, rubberized case (I'm expecting it to be like an iFrogz case), and the other just a silicone case, but it's better than nothing right now. They were both less than $7, and a case of 3 clear screen protectors for $5, all from handhelditems.com. There are coupon codes on the net for 20% off as well if you google it.


----------



## vanzant (Oct 4, 2010)

The screen on the new Touch is great. It's just amazing how clear tiny text is on this thing. I just love having a tiny PC in my pocket. Plus it plays Angry Birds!!!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

My kids and I are having a lot of fun with Facetime, too. My oldest went home with a friend from school and slept over and called me twice with FaceTime to check in. It's so much fun! I can't wait until it's available over 3G/Cell as well.


----------

